# ppg clear



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

ppg clear 165.00 a gallon hardner included 4010


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Could u be more vague......


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

lowdeville said:


> Could u be more vague......


Its in a gallon!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

SGV-POMONA said:


> ppg clear 180.00


which one ? 2010,2021


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

its the 4010


----------



## The shop (Oct 16, 2011)

SGV-POMONA said:


> its the 4010


hardner included....


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

yes clear and hardner im in montclair ca,


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

165.00


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## doggystyle (Jul 27, 2010)

I need 1 I stay in la hit me up 323 5178720


----------



## The shop (Oct 16, 2011)

SGV-POMONA said:


> ttt


any left?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

yup


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Im interested but ive never used this... Do you know whats the difference between this and the 2010 or 2021


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

[HR][/HR] 







[h=3]Concept® 2021 Urethane Clear[/h]Concept® 2021 Urethane Clear is formulated to produce a high gloss finish when used over Deltron® (DBU) Basecoat or Deltron® 2000 (DBC) Basecoat. With a VOC rating of 4.2, this clearcoat meets requirements of the National Automotive Refinish Regulation and most local VOC regulations. DCU2021 is especially suitable for the high production shop seeking to match OEM gloss with a minimum of time and effort.
PPG DCU2021-GL - Urethane Clear, gallon
PPG DCU2021-QT - Urethane Clear, quart
PPG DCX61-QT - Hardener, quart
PPG DCX61-HP - Hardener, half p

[h=3]ept® Low VOC Speed Clear (California) DCU2042[/h]DCU2042 Low VOC Speed Clear is the fastest, most productive clear in the PPG family of clear finishes. DCU2042 cuts your bake time in half and can be polished if needed within minutes after cooling down. DCU2042 complies with California 4.5 Multi-Stage VOC limits.
PPG DCU2042-GL - Low VOC Speed Clear, gallon
PPG DCU2042-QT - Low VOC Speed Clear, quart
PPG DCX61-QT - Hardener, quart
PPG DCX61-HP


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

[HR][/HR] 







[h=3]Deltron® Velocity Premium Clearcoat LV[/h]DC4010 is a high velocity, premium clearcoat, specifically developed to enhance productivity in air-dry and low bake collision repair facilities. Deltron® DC4010 high velocity premium clearcoat offers ease of application, outstanding flow and leveling, superior clarity and a deep rich gloss. DC4010 is extremely versatile and can be used for multi-panel and overall refinishing. While offering good air-dry performance, DC4010 is best suited for low bake or force dry conditions. DC4010 has an extremely short bake cycle, which reduces in-booth time, energy cost and can improve paint shop productivity. DC4010 is designed to meet the most stringent VOC laws in Southern California.
PPG DC4010-GL - Deltron® Velocity, gallon
PPG DC4010-QT - Deltron® Velocity, quart
PPG DC3610-QT - Fast LV Hardener, quart
PPG DC3620-QT - Medium LV Hardener, quart
PPG DC3620-HP - Medium LV Hardener, half pint
PPG DC3630-QT - Slow LV Hardener, quart


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

[HR][/HR] 







[h=3]Concept® Low VOC Speed Clear (California) DCU2042[/h]DCU2042 Low VOC Speed Clear is the fastest, most productive clear in the PPG family of clear finishes. DCU2042 cuts your bake time in half and can be polished if needed within minutes after cooling down. DCU2042 complies with California 4.5 Multi-Stage VOC limits.
PPG DCU2042-GL - Low VOC Speed Clear, gallon
PPG DCU2042-QT - Low VOC Speed Clear, quart
PPG DCX61-QT - Hardener, quart
PPG DCX61-HP


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Can you ship


----------

